# Moebius Fans,..send in a picture of yourself



## steve123

I think we lose a lot...not being face to face.

Send in a pic of yourself, No cartoons or icons please...Klingon costumes are ok...

Here's me with my hunting pack of wild Dingoes and an Alien..









Steve


----------



## modelgeek

Now when did that Mobiues model come out? Did you paint it flat black or with a satin finish?...Jeff


----------



## Ductapeforever

Anger Management!


----------



## JeffG

Oh hell. Why not!


----------



## falcon49xxxx

the one and only..............


----------



## Auroranut

I only have my old blackmail photos that I paid a fortune for. I prefer to keep those ones to myself (they're a great source of entertainment), but I'll have another taken tonight. Consider yourselves warned....

Chris.


----------



## Steve244

I guess I'm becoming an exhibitionist...


----------



## jbond

Whatever I did didn't work so I'll have to remain a mystery...


----------



## Steve244

uh, james, you're the invisible man?


----------



## Steve244

jbond said:


> Whatever I did didn't work so I'll have to remain a mystery...


I can't stand a mystery.


----------



## teslabe

JeffG said:


> Oh hell. Why not!


Hi Jeff, love your Avatar.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

teslabe said:


> Hi Jeff, love your Avatar.....:thumbsup:


It seemed strangely appropriate!


----------



## WEAPON X




----------



## teslabe

WEAPON X said:


>


Again, it's great to know who we are talking to...:wave: I can only hope
we can keep posting more pictures of our builds.....:woohoo: Glad to have you abroad.....:wave:

P.S. I will post some pictures of your MP4 mod soon. I hope you like them....


----------



## Night-Owl

This is yours truly with Dr. Gangrene and Nurse Monique a few WFs ago.


----------



## bert model maker

Here I am, what a night !
Bert


----------



## John P

In keeping with Steve's original post:


----------



## mcdougall

Hey John...You wanna throw the chair away...throw the chair away:thumbsup:...Yeah...whatever you want man...no problem...no problem at all...
Your Best Friend ever...
Mcdee :wavel' buddy, ol' pal :wave:


----------



## otto

Teslab, You were on the Gong Show! I loved that show...LOL.. Weapon X , you look alot like a young James Earl Jones..Anyone else see the strong resemblance? I'll try and get a pic of my mug up soon.


----------



## razorwyre1

which is my best look? you decide....


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Please delete 
http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=park08.jpg


----------



## Seaview

I'm the handsome one sitting front row center with the bars on my shoulders. It was taken 146 years ago, but I really haven't aged a day!


----------



## John P

mcdougall said:


> Hey John...You wanna throw the chair away...throw the chair away:thumbsup:...Yeah...whatever you want man...no problem...no problem at all...
> Your Best Friend ever...
> Mcdee :wavel' buddy, ol' pal :wave:


:lol:


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Here with some "Friends" at a taping for the Sci Fi Channel's Tribute to Lost in Space.


----------



## j2man

This is me. Not modelling in this particular photo. Doing a part-time function!


----------



## teslabe

otto said:


> Teslab, You were on the Gong Show! I loved that show...LOL..


We all have skeletons in our closets, I think I just let one out......


----------



## Jimmy B

Well you asked for it...


----------



## HARRY

Me with Kathy and Bob Burns


----------



## Lloyd Collins

My photo,as could have been seen in the X-Files.


----------



## John P

Something a little less violent, and more hobbyish:


----------



## Steve244

John P said:


> Something a little less violent, and more hobbyish:


as taken by the little green men in your walls!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John P said:


> Something a little less violent, and more hobbyish:


I miss the hatchet photo, very hobbyish.


----------



## Zorro

Here I am with a couple of fans at the recent AVN Awards.


----------



## Auroranut

Steve244 said:


> as taken by the little green men in your walls!


There's no little green men in Johns place anymore- he shot them all and made a nice casserole...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Zorro said:


> Here I am with a couple of fans at the recent AVN Awards.


Could you please add those 2 models to the list?
It's cool to put a face to the name mate.

Chris.


----------



## Storvick

I could post one of me but all I have is ones in my Starfleet Uniform when I am doing Star Trek fundrasiers with a local club.


----------



## John P

Storvick said:


> I could post one of me but all I have is ones in my Starfleet Uniform when I am doing Star Trek fundrasiers with a local club.


Well, that would fit right in, here!


----------



## kit-junkie

Here's me and a big reason I haven't built any kits lately:


----------



## Auroranut

Nice Jazz Bass KJ!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: If it had a maple neck, it'd be perfect!! (I like natural wood Fenders).

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

I prefer rosewood on the Jazz and Maple on the P-Bass. I have Two P's (one maple, one rosewood) and a MusicMan Stingray 5, as well.  :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

OK...Look out John P, ...well it's no AK-47 but it is an Official
Red Ryder Carbine 200 shot Daisy, with a compass in the stock and a 'Thing' that tells time...
...and another shot of me with my PRS Budweiser guitar...my Band was called Conspiracy... fun times man...
Mcdee


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Delete


----------



## Auroranut

Your bass looks cool too Beatlepaul. Is it an original Hofner?
A friend of mine is in a Beatles tribute band. He started off as a keyboarder in another band then took over from the bassplayer in the tribute band. He's just bought a Hofner and is teaching himself to play left handed.
Nice Paul Reed you have there Denis! There's one in the guitar shop in Capalaba at the moment. It's got great sustain!
KJ, how about a pic of your Precisions? I had a P-bass with a maple neck and a sunburst finish. I'm not a fan of sunburst but it was the only one in the shop at the time and I'm generally impatient....
I'm trying to scrape up the deposit on an Ibanez 5-string acoustic bass at the moment.

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

beatlepaul said:


> Nice Bass Sir!


Thanks! I love a good Jazz Bass. I "grew up" on one. 




Auroranut said:


> KJ, how about a pic of your Precisions?


If we're going to do that, we should start another thread, I think. 

I'll have to take a shot of all of them together. You want the Squier Strat and mini Strat in there too?  What about the rig and pedal board? :tongue:


----------



## BadRonald

Nice basses all of you guys.I still love my 1980 4001 Rickenbacker.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

In keeping with the bass theme... from way, way, way in the past.

And a little more recent!

RK


----------



## kit-junkie

I'm reporting that last post to the moderator, as offensive!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Roy, you :freak:ed me out! *BACK! BACK!*


----------



## John P

Auroranut said:


> (I like natural wood Fenders).


Yeah, but the metal ones are sturdier if you're in an accident.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Me, after a long day of dishing out the Dark Side at the Atlanta Diabetes Expo this past Saturday. (hence the sagging belt)


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I sense something, a presence I haven't felt since.....Oh! it is only you.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Me at work... why am I smiling ??? Must be the blueprints behind me.


----------



## A Taylor

Zorro said:


> Here I am with a couple of fans at the recent AVN Awards.


Zorro, Rocco. Rocco, Zorro.


----------



## Zorro

A Taylor said:


> Zorro, Rocco. Rocco, Zorro.


_Finally!_


----------



## AJ-1701

Its good to put some faces to names...:thumbsup: here is myself and my very patient & lovely wife Sandy with Katy Manning (top lady by the way :thumbsup at a local Sci-Fi con late last year. And I still haven't figured out why they chose a pirate theme???:tongue:









Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Steve244

Zorro said:


> _Finally!_


I'm thinking mel brooks, but my memory fails me...


----------



## MartinHatfield

Steve244 said:


> I'm thinking mel brooks, but my memory fails me...


"It is not a "2", it is a "Z" for EL ZORRO!


----------



## Steve244

well at least that googles... rocco, not so much.

And why is Alec dressed in pigtails at an SF convention?


----------



## MartinHatfield

Steve244 said:


> well at least that googles... rocco, not so much.
> 
> And why is Alec dressed in pigtails at an SF convention?


Is he a "Swish-buckler"? hehe


----------



## Y3a




----------



## Auroranut

AJ-1701 said:


>


Hey Alec, I dare ya to wear that costume to QMHE this year....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

I thought this was a pretty good likeness....


----------



## John P

:lol:.....


----------



## RMC

her is mine ....hehehe


----------



## Just Plain Al




----------



## Seaview

My thinly disguised alter ego:


----------



## steve123

Here's mine...









steVe


----------



## kit-junkie

another thread gone astray...


----------



## fxshop

All you guys have seen my photo, its great to see yours.

Randy Neubert
VoodooFX


----------



## teslabe

kit-junkie said:


> another thread gone astray...


I think it all started with "WarpCore Breach". It all went "up in smoke" after that... You need to post the real thing Boys, Steve needs to know who's brains he needs to suck out for his plan to become the world's best model builder...... It's all a conspiracy that has been in the works for some time now......:wave:


----------



## steve123

Yes, He's correct a recent picture and if possible your lat. and long. 
Someone who's a skilled figure painter...and an elecrtonics wizzard...excellent
Steve


----------



## teslabe

steve123 said:


> Yes, He's correct a recent picture and if possible your lat. and long.
> Someone who's a skilled figure painter...and an elecrtonics wizzard...excellent
> Steve


Well...., I've got the electronics down. Don't know if I'd say I'm a Wizard, although I did play one on T.V....:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

.....


----------



## teslabe

John P said:


> .....


An't you my cousin Jane??????


----------



## WarpCore Breach

teslabe said:


> I think it all started with "WarpCore Breach". It all went "up in smoke" after that... You need to post the real thing Boys, Steve needs to know who's brains he needs to suck out for his plan to become the world's best model builder...... It's all a conspiracy that has been in the works for some time now......:wave:



Yes, I think I did start that...sorry.... but I don't want to inflict MY face on our good members..... 

Besides, that picture IS of a warp core breach! With added defining details courtesy of one Jean-Luc Picard.... ("_Timescapes_")


----------



## Auroranut

John P said:


> .....


...... and up from the ground came a bubblin' crude......

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701

Steve244 said:


> And why is Alec dressed in pigtails at an SF convention?


It helps hide the grey :tongue: Apparently the organisers wanted something differant????????? :freak: Or they may just have been on some medication when it was suggested 




Auroranut said:


> Hey Alec, I dare ya to wear that costume to QMHE this year....:wave:
> 
> Chris.


Sorry Chris my buccaneer days are over  I may just wear the vest though:jest:


----------



## John P

Auroranut said:


> ...... and up from the ground came a bubblin' crude......
> 
> Chris.



Thanks for not forgetting the "e" in "crude"! :lol:


----------



## JeffG

Well, that explains the resistance to the _new_ Enterprise (lol). Just kidding!


----------



## Thor1956

Well ... I guess I might as well jump on the Band-Wagon ... 

Here's me about 120 years ago ... before I grew up and learnt a few things ...










Now, will the real me please stand up and identify myself ...


----------



## Seaview

My, how you've changed! I always pictured you with goldie locks and a feathered, pointey helmet!
Here's another one of me, taken 66 years ago in Sicily, while being interviewed by GI's and Tommys:


----------



## teslabe

Thor1956 said:


> Now, will the real me please stand up and identify myself ..
> 
> View attachment 79516


Great picture my friend,:thumbsup: This is what this thread is all about. If I can post my picture and not bring down the thread, then anyone can post without threat of a server crash.....

Make it real.....:wave:


----------



## Thor1956

Seaview said:


> My, how you've changed! I always pictured you with goldie locks and a feathered, pointey helmet!


Ah what can I say, age changes us ... sometimes with frightening effects.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Oh all right...











L to R : Club Tepes, Jafo, Me, Mark McGovern, Roy Kirchoff taken at the SEMMEX show near Detroit at the beginning of March.


----------



## Steve244

You resemble the alien from 5th Column! Mark McG looks a lot like I imagined him (blue knight). I never figured Roy for a Klingon though.


----------



## Just Plain Al

^^lol


----------



## wolfman66

Wolfman66 and Maxx right next to me


----------



## kit-junkie

Well hello Sir! Nice to see you.


----------



## mcdougall

Yes Wolfman...nice to put a face to all you guys I consider Friends :thumbsup: Say haven't seen Auroranuts mug posted here yet...Whad up wit dat Chris...???
Denis:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut

I'm running out of lenses.....

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

wolfman66 said:


> Wolfman66 and Maxx right next to me


Good lord wolfy, the shepard is a beauty. I love dogs as much, if not more, than models. What a fine k9. I've had a long history with keeshonds, but have always love the shepards.

Keeshond:










Curerntly my family has a 5 year old cockapoo, she's my baby no doubt, but I love them all (breeds that is).

Cockappo = 1/2 poodle & cockerspaniel:









Geoff


----------



## kit-junkie

mcdougall said:


> Say haven't seen Auroranuts mug posted here yet...Whad up wit dat Chris...???
> Denis:tongue:


I think it's because he's one homely son of a gun. That's what _I_ think.


----------



## Auroranut

Homely's not the word KJ!! When I fell out of the ugly tree I hit my face on every branch on the way down.....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

If you don't want to have your photo here, then at least let us see that ugly tree.


----------



## John P

Somebody mention doggies?

Here's my lovely wife and our lovely woof:










Nikki's a Samoyed from SnoDawn kennels. The rest of her family are champion showdogs, but she'd just a pet.


----------



## StarshipClass

This is from my 19th century smoking, drinking, and gambling days:


----------



## wolfman66

Geoff Boaz said:


> Good lord wolfy, the shepard is a beauty. I love dogs as much, if not more, than models. What a fine k9. I've had a long history with keeshonds, but have always love the shepards.
> 
> Keeshond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curerntly my family has a 5 year old cockapoo, she's my baby no doubt, but I love them all (breeds that is).
> 
> Cockappo = 1/2 poodle & cockerspaniel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff and love seeing the pics of yours and the rest of ya all's pets:thumbsup:.As for Maxx he with me when wolfie is painting up the kits and just about where ever myself goes he's with me:dude:.Reminds me of one of my Favorite monsters actors the Lon Chaney Jr. with his Shepard Moose see pic below.


----------



## toysoldierman20

*Toysoldierman2001*

Well you all asked for it! Here's what a 60 yr old man looks like


----------



## bert model maker

John P said:


> Somebody mention doggies?
> 
> Here's my lovely wife and our lovely woof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's a Samoyed from SnoDawn kennels. The rest of her family are champion showdogs, but she'd just a pet.


Hi john, we have an 11 year old samoyed,akkita,pitbull mix that looks almost identical.


----------



## Steve244

model maker said:


> Hi john, we have an 11 year old samoyed,akkita,pitbull mix and her name is Nikki also, something about the way our Dogs look that the name Nikki seems just right. The pictures of her on that beach is the very same spot that JOHN WAYNE & lauren Bacall filmed the shootist in 1976. It is washoe lake Here in Carson City, Nevada .


sigh... I miss living out west. They just don't make blue sky out here like that. And no, Carolina Blue isn't it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Here is my photo of my girl, mixed Border Collie. A copy of her License and Blue Cross cards are in her records at her Vet's office.


----------



## woof359

*so many, so little time*


----------



## rkoenn

I didn't realize I was looking so old! But here I am in the workshop. There is a load of work in here for when I retire in a bit less than 2 years but it will all be fun and beat the heck out of going out to the rocket ranch each day.


----------



## StarshipClass

Old? 

Just do what I do and turn out the lights and she'll never even think about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning

Hope to not scare anyone!!LOL!!!:wave:


----------



## MartinHatfield

rondenning said:


> Hope to not scare anyone!!LOL!!!:wave:


Holy crap dude! You look like one of my cousins!


----------



## StarshipClass

MartinHatfield said:


> Holy crap dude! You look like one of my cousins!


And I thought he was a _*McCoy!*_


----------



## Thor1956

rondenning said:


> Hope to not scare anyone!!LOL!!!:wave:


Not scrary ... but are you looking for black gold or waiting for duck season ... :wave:


----------



## kit-junkie

Thor1956 said:


> Not scrary ... but are you looking for black gold or waiting for duck season ... :wave:


 Wabbit season!


----------



## Duck Fink

Duck Season....fire!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The second photo shows I can't trust you. You are smiling, you must be up to something!


----------



## kit-junkie

Wuthaaaaaaaaa... 

*starts chant*
DUH-KAY, DUH-KAY, DUH-KAY, DUH-KAY!!!


----------



## Duck Fink

Lloyd Collins said:


> The second photo shows I can't trust you. You are smiling, you must be up to something!


eheh...I am ALWAYS up to SOMETHING! 

What a great thread! I have to get back over here and check out the latest in a couple of days. Work has been keeping me busy. It is cool to see what everyone here looks like. I have yet to read this whole thing. Keep it ALIVE!:wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan

:wave:Well, if Duck posted his mug, I guess I better fink-up and do it too.....








Or the friendlier version with one of my granddaughters.....








Or the more comical version with Surfer Joe, my best model buildin' kandy paint slingin' buddy....


----------



## Thor1956

Duck Fink said:


> Duck Season....fire!


LOL ... ya need to put your beak pack in place ... :wave:


----------



## mrmurph

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Geoff and love seeing the pics of yours and the rest of ya all's pets:thumbsup:.As for Maxx he with me when wolfie is painting up the kits and just about where ever myself goes he's with me:dude:.Reminds me of one of my Favorite monsters actors the Lon Chaney Jr. with his Shepard Moose see pic below.


I'll bet Jack Pierce woulda dropped a load if he'd seen Lon playing around with his dog after all that work putting on his make-up and costume.


----------



## steve123

Thanks, this thread is a hoot. I think it really helps us to at least have a tiny glimpse of each other.
I like the pet part too, who/what we live with defines us.
This is Charlie..She's a rescue...lord, she was so tiny and sick when we brought her home...now she's a little Lion...look at the size of her paws...









Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins

What are you looking at? I AM NOT A MOUSE!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> What are you looking at? I AM NOT A MOUSE!!


I am a *HUMAN BEING!*


----------



## rondenning

LOL!!!:tongue:
If your cousin looks like me, I feel sorry for them!!:freak:
Not wabbits or ducks, but there are *no* terrorists in Auburn, Kentucky!!
(someone has to keep an eye out for em)
I agree that this is a really cool thread, to be able to put a face to the names we talk to, and sometimes argue with, is very cool!!
Keep it up people!! Now we want to see everyone!!
Hope you are all haveing a great day!:wave:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I am a *HUMAN BEING!*


See! I even fooled you!:devil:


----------



## Duck Fink

Tim Nolan said:


> :wave:Well, if Duck posted his mug, I guess I better fink-up and do it too.....


Yeah my shots are a bit "muggy". Hey...that's a nicely decorated shop you have there,Tim ....from the schwinn on the wall to the Independent Parking. I detect some skateboarding here!:thumbsup:

Thor1956....I can't keep that bill on straight for nuthin'!


----------



## deadmanincfan

View attachment 80698
here I am...try not to run screaming...


----------



## Auroranut

Which one's you?.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...y'know, I forget...


----------



## Auroranut

Welcome to my world mate.......

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink

deadmanincfan said:


> View attachment 80698
> here I am...try not to run screaming...


I was going to ask the same thing a-nut did! You should encourage your 2 friends there to sign up on here as well. They look like a couple of swell guys.:lol::lol:


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah... Those two are OK...but I'm not sure about the guy with the Tats....
Mcdee


----------



## steve123

That's what happens when the parents ignore two of the siamese triplets...folks ask"are they spoiled"? they say" No, they always smell like that" 
It's a darn shame..I've seen it thousands of times...

Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan

steve123 said:


> That's what happens when the parents ignore two of the siamese triplets...folks ask"are they spoiled"? they say" No, they always smell like that"
> It's a darn shame..I've seen it thousands of times...
> 
> Steve


BWAH HA HA!!!


----------



## Duck Fink

Good to see ya over here, Stuntman.... Welcome!


----------



## starduster

I'm new to this great site and thought I'll post my mug here, this is me with my two girls, I love animals, the dog on the left Pepper is our sons dog but lives with us and the dog on the right Gypsy is my wife's dog, a fun pair for sure. Karl


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk Starduster, Bert


----------



## starduster

Model Maker: I've made a mars dio with a scratch built exploration vehicle made from two toy ray guns I found at a flea market, found a large piece of Styrofoam in the trash at work and made the basic site with a sealed entrance made from a meter packing material to an underground city, I used red tile grouting for the ground work. that was the first one I made and took photos of it for a contest in Starship Modeler, I've made several over the years but not as detailed as the mars dio, I even made a two man sub from a beer can...that was a fun project.Karl


----------



## StarshipClass

Duck Fink said:


> Good to see ya over here, Stuntman.... Welcome!


Likewise, Stuntman!

You win the prize for the coolest pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Starduster, 

You look kind of like Uncle Martin! :thumbsup:

Good to have you aboard!


----------



## starduster

Why.... thank you ... I ... think heh, here is one of two toy ray guns used in this model I hope their not going to become sought after toy ray guns someday worth big bucks LOL. Karl


----------



## bert model maker

That Mars dio sounds like it is something to see. Any pictures ? When I get mine completed, I will upload pictures. I want to do an Apollo 15 Dio and have reserved a large space for it.


----------



## starduster

This photo shows the cargo section opened and materials being unloaded via an Electro magnet crane. the crew section is flex connected ahead of this section, I scratched augers rather than wheels or tracks the figures are modified 1:48th scale flight crew, this is a 1:48 scale model Karl


----------



## bert model maker

That is OUTSTANDING Starduster That gives me an idea for mine.


----------



## starduster

Thank you Model Maker, I'm going to get an album together on this build it'll take a few days, I also built a 2 man submarine from a beer can I'll have that on that album as well. I just received two of those area 51 UFO's just out and a dio plan is forming for them, it's the imagineering that can really get interesting at times. Karl


----------



## starduster

OK, I've put together a bunch of photos of my diorama on the mars dio, I plan to include some of my other models. 
enjoy. Karl


----------



## Ron Gross

Here's a picture of me with a very special friend, who, unfortunately, we all lost a few years back.
Ron G.


----------



## teslabe

Ron Gross said:


> Here's a picture of me with a very special friend, who, unfortunately, we all lost a few years back.
> Ron G.


Very nice photo of two fine Men......:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Ron Gross said:


> Here's a picture of me with a very special friend, who, unfortunately, we all lost a few years back.
> Ron G.


Yes Indeed , Mr. Harris was a gentleman and very close to his fans. I wrote him a letter along with a certificate of appreciation enclosed and mailed it to his personal residence, and recieved a wonderful personal handwritten letter from Mr. Harris reflecting on what I had written to him. I cherish this letter and have it protected to preserve it. Ron, That is a great picture of the both of you.
Bert


----------



## John P

My friend Frank, his wife and I met Harris a few years ago at a Chiller con. Frank is such a huge LiS fan that he gushed: "There he is! The man! The legend! The genius!" 

Harris looked at Frank's wife and said "Not only is he cute, he's intelligent too!"

:lol:


----------



## starseeker

From left to right they're Alcyone, a 6" f5, Traveller, an 8" f6, Ladybug, a 12 1/2" f6, Starseeker, a 20" f5.7, a parallelogram bino mount and tripod, and an observing chair. Everything except the optics in all of them is home made. 
It was Lost in Space that got me outside one winter night with a pair of binos where I first encountered the winter Milky Way and the Pleiades and those great first nights have kept me coming back to see more and more amazing (tho not necessarily more beautiful) bits of the universe through all these years.


----------



## steve123

Starseeker, I wanna come play at your house!..

I spend alot of late hours driving out of the city (denver) to get dark skies...

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I'm next to play! I love looking at the stars, and planets.:thumbsup:

Thanks to the Star Hustler, I have deeds to many of them.:lol:


----------



## bert model maker

Me too !!! the wife bought me a telescope for Christmas 3 years ago, a nice reflector by Galileo and it came with a second smaller refractor telescope. I wish it had a motorized mount though. Also, a couple of years ago NASA had an offer to have your name submitted to be engraved/entered onto a disc (and mine was confirmed,) and that disc was placed onboard the "DAWN" SPACECRAFT and is now on its way to the asteroid belt and i get regular updates as to its position and location in space.


----------



## Auroranut

You got a reflector from Galileo? I thought he was dead....

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker

He is & can't use it anymore, so i have it now.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Bert:thumbsup:.I knew there'd be a rational explanation....

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker

Chris, what kind of showcars ?


----------



## Auroranut

The weird, themed kinds mainly like Boothill Express,Dragula, Outhouse, Bathtub buggy, Adam&Eve, etc. And of course the most beautiful car in the world- The Li'l Coffin.
I've also had a hand in building a couple over here in Oz including a Holden Torana with close on 1000 hp at the rear wheels....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

OK... now just because I've been drinking Scotch since I woke up doesn't mean you guys can just start talking about cars...when we were talking about telescopes and beer can submarines and sending in pictures and...what were we talking about again??...oh yeah Prototypes...no wait a minute...sorry wrong thread my bad...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Been 14 posts since the last photo of an actual inmate...I thought this was a post a picture of yourself thread....... Seems like it's wandered off topic for about the last page and a half.......somebody want to post their mugshot??? Or is the thread dead????? i think I can find my keys if it is......
Dave


----------



## mcdougall

mcdougall said:


> OK...Look out John P, ...well it's no AK-47 but it is an Official
> Red Ryder Carbine 200 shot Daisy, with a compass in the stock and a 'Thing' that tells time...
> ...and another shot of me with my PRS Budweiser guitar...my Band was called Conspiracy... fun times man...
> Mcdee


....Just Thought I'd Post my picture again!!!...It drives the girls wild...
Now Chris...AURORANUT...Your Turn ...:tongue:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

OK OK- you win- but you've been warned....
I'll get someone to take a pic of me this afternoon and try to get my nephew to post it for me.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

WE'VE BEEN WARNED!!!
RUN AND HIDE!!!
Photo of Auroranut is imminent...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Just remember- You've brought this on yourselves....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## steve123

C'mon I look like a shaved ape....it'l be fine...so, _already with the picture showing....OHI.._
Steve


----------



## Auroranut

Next to me Steve, you look like Adonis!! 
I gotta tell you guys, it's not gonna be worth the wait.....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## steve123

Abby who? 'cmon, I'll let you borrow my V mask...

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

OK Chris... I Double Dog Dare you!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I'll dig out my Borat swimmimg costume shall I?.....

Chris.


----------



## steve123

You're just tryin to get dates....

Steve


----------



## Auroranut

I wish.....

Chris.


----------



## steve123

Quit stalling.
Here's a very recent one of me. See what a little skin cancer and no job can do to a guy? 









Like I said, shaved ape. No Mascara'd ladies, no semi famous hugs, just the gritty DTC skyline...lol 

Steve


----------



## teslabe

steve123 said:


> Quit stalling.
> Here's a very recent one of me. See what a little skin cancer and no job can do to a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, shaved ape. No Mascara'd ladies, no semi famous hugs, just the gritty DTC skyline...lol
> 
> Steve


OMG, we are who we are.... I think just to know who we are is priceless....:thumbsup:
Great shot my friend....

P.S. I think I have one or two more hairs then you....LOL...


----------



## steve123

Hee, hee you should have seen me, I was setting up the camera/tripod,...limping out on the balcony...nope that shot was bad...etc. 
Chris?.....

Steve


----------



## Auroranut

Yes?....


----------



## Auroranut

I have a disgustingly terrible photo of me in my album. I look like I have no teeth and freckes and I hate it immensely. I'll go dig it out.....
It'll have to do 'til I can post another one...

Chris.


----------



## steve123

You just described my picture....lol ...C'mon

Steve


----------



## Auroranut

Here's me with the love of my life- the Vampire I got for my 21st birthday last year from my best mate Denis.
Please block your eyes whilst viewing.....











Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

There Chris...you see? That didn't hurt a bit, now did it...?
(well at least not you)

Denis:wave:


----------



## Steve244

What are those things on the wall behind you...

you, you must not be from around here.



the horror.... the horror....



(there now, that wasn't so bad, was it?)


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Denis (I think...)
Steve, they're called encyclopaedia. One I figure out how to load them into the computer I'm hoping to learn something....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

I could have done without that last photo. :drunk:













 

Nice to see you, Chris! :wave:


----------



## Auroranut

kit-junkie said:


> I could have done without that last photo. :drunk:


Me too KJ....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## steve123

I told my Dad I wanted an encyclopaedia, he said" you can walk to school like all the other kids"...ouch.

Good to see ya Chris!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I like it that we post photos of each other here, so now we know each other better.

It could be worst, you could have your photo on a milk carton or in the Post Office!


----------



## teslabe

Auroranut said:


> Here's me with the love of my life- the Vampire I got for my 21st birthday last year from my best mate Denis.
> Please block your eyes whilst viewing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.


I'm so happy to see who you are my friend..... You fit in this group so
well......:thumbsup: Happy to have you aboard.....:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Too true Lloyd, but at least if I had my picture in the post office I'd know I'm wanted....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Finally the A-nut revealed! Gladdaseeya, Chris! :wave:


----------



## John P

Here's a more recent one of meself, playing with great-great-grampa's issued 1863 assault rifle.


----------



## kit-junkie

Now, put that thing away, before you hurt yourself!

That's a really great piece of history, there.


----------



## Auroranut

What's its rate of fire John?....

Chris.


----------



## Steve244




----------



## Seaview

Auroranut said:


> What's its rate of fire John?....
> 
> Chris.


 
Three per minute, unless you're firing at somebody firing back at you, which changes the rate of fire to one per minute (and usually WAY off target). :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

WEEEL now uncle jed ! ifn them rascals was a comin after me, i would start a throwen them bullets at em by the handfuls


----------



## Lloyd Collins

With John's photos up, I will know him in the crowd at Wonderfest.


----------



## steve123

And now to return to our regularly scheduled thread:
Here's Artie...he's a taranadon in a little parrot's body..he chases both of the cats and you guys have seen how big Charlie is...









Steve


----------



## Carson Dyle

Stuntman said:


>


Oh, man, do you really know Dick VanPatten? That's awesome!

Is he still alive?


----------



## Steve244

steve123 said:


> And now to return to our regularly scheduled thread:
> Here's Atie...he's a taranadon in a little parrot's body..he chases both of the cats and you guys have seen how big Charlie is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


My birdie can beat up your birdie.










'cept when he's getting coiffed.











And I'll bet my dawg could annoy your cat.











All my pets are pedigreed. I only buy the finest friends.


----------



## Auroranut

Awwww cute....

We've got 2 cockatiels and a sulphur crested cockatoo. The cockatoo can take on the dogs and the cat!
Steves, your birds are gorgeous!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## steve123

I don't have 'em here, you understand,...but I've got many pics of my bird,..
With other _very_ important birds... ...lol

Steve


----------



## Steve244

Auroranut said:


> Awwww cute....
> 
> We've got 2 cockatiels and a sulphur crested cockatoo. The cockatoo can take on the dogs and the cat!
> Steves, your birds are gorgeous!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris!

We also have a little mutt tiel. He's my bud. Australia produces some very friendly fowl!


----------



## Auroranut

You're right Steve- we have some beautiful and friendly beakies- it's a shame most of the rest of our wildlife's poisonous....
BTW I love your French Taunter shirt!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph

Why do I suddenly have the urge to visit KFC??? :tongue:

(I'm teasing, of course).:jest:


----------



## Auroranut

:freak:

Chris.


----------



## Steve244

Do they have KFC down under?


----------



## steve123

Parrott...the other white meat!

Actually this little 'raptor likes cooked egg, popeye's chicken. And I cook for him. I take boiled grits, add chile powder, a little salt, bird seed. And then stuff that into uncooked rigatoni noodles..we call 'em 'toobs.
Yup I'm weird.

Steve


----------



## Auroranut

Steve244 said:


> Do they have KFC down under?


Sure do Steve. It's that popular that they're thinking of adding a new ingredient- chicken....

Chris.


----------



## steve123

Chris: what did it used to be? Kentucky Fried Chazzwozzer?

Artie says, Thanks, good to meet 'ya mate. Actually what he said was AHHH.gAAAAA cloc cloc, and some assorted whistlings..... but you know.. 

Steve & Artemus


----------



## Auroranut

AHHH.gAAAAA cloc cloc , and assorted whistlings to you too Artie:wave:
(That's beakie talk for "Who's a pretty pretty?").
I tend to call it Kentucky Fried Kitten..... I know the initials aren't right, but half the time neither is their menu.....
Mind you I love their Popcorn Kitten and Potato&Gravy....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup

And you dont't want to know what they make their chips from either!!:devil:


----------



## Auroranut

Chris.


----------



## John P

Steve244 said:


>



:lol:!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut

Here's a pic of my son Scott (he's a member here- Dino84) and me. He's a very accomplished modeller with heaps of comp success under his belt. As you can see, he's a Moebius modeller too!








He lives in Darwin (thousands of miles away) and phoned me late last night to tell me he's about an hour down the road!! :woohoo:It's the best surprise I've had in ages!! Unfortunately he leaves in the morning.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup:...A Fine looking Father and Son Team!!!
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Hey Steve123, here's a pic of our cat Patches. He could be Charlies brother! He's just been chasing smurfs around the house and is having a little break after disembowelling one....










Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:...A Fine looking Father and Son Team!!!
> Denis:wave:


Thanks Denis. I couldn't be prouder of him!! (now I've emarrassed him I'll move on....)

Chris.


----------



## sylg57

hello everyone ,another lazy menber who never took time to introduce,was in my teens in the sixties so i am a big fan of irwin allen tv batman tom daniel roth and aurora stuffs.these days i mostly collect and piling the kits waiting for the proper moment,happy to see i am not alone stuck in the sixties good modeling to all sylg57


----------



## sylg57

sorry guys ,wrong thread


----------



## Ductapeforever

Since I've made this place my electronic home, allow me to re-introduce myself. The ghost of Christmas past...and today.


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Since I've made this place my electronic home, allow me to re-introduce myself. The ghost of Christmas past...and today.


Why do all great men have beard?????? I'm sorry did I say that out loud.


----------



## Seaview

THANK YOU for your service, DT!


----------



## Ductapeforever

You are very Welcome Sir, Do it again today even if my old broken down body can't take it anymore.


----------



## bert model maker

Ductapeforever said:


> You are very Welcome Sir, Do it again today even if my old broken down body can't take it anymore.


Yes, Thank you !


----------



## bert model maker

:wave:


model maker said:


> Yes, Thank you !


Does a goatee count ?


----------



## John P

It counts in ORBIT!!


----------



## John P

Here's some ancient history - Mary and me in 1978, a year before we were married.


----------



## bert model maker

You have a beautiful bride John ! the goatee in orbit works so i can velcro myself to the walls LOL
Bert
i'm so ugly i have to photoshop myself, and every time i go into a bank, they have to turn the cameras off !!


----------



## teslabe

model maker said:


> :wave:
> Does a goatee count ?


Yes it does.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

John P said:


> Here's some ancient history - Mary and me in 1978, a year before we were married.


Very very nice, I'm sure your still very happy together......:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Bert, glad to see you've reclaimed your moniker. "Pesky Identity Thieves!" LOL.


----------



## bert model maker

Yes me too, I went through a lot of effort to make it and i started getting e mails asking why I changed my name. But i am back and happy !!!!! Thanks DTF.
Bert


----------



## teslabe

model maker said:


> Yes me too, I went through a lot of effort to make it and i started getting e mails asking why I changed my name. But i am back and happy !!!!! Thanks DTF.
> Bert


Excuse me sir.... Can I please see some I.D.......


----------



## bert model maker

ok here you go :wave:


----------



## teslabe

model maker said:


> ok here you go :wave:


By the looks of that first picture, you get around...... Good Photoshoping....:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

it is isn't it. someone else did that for me a long while ago!
Last one I promise


----------



## teslabe

model maker said:


> it is isn't it. someone else did that for me a long while ago!
> Last one I promise


They did a nice job...... I use Photoshop almost every day, so I have an idea
of what it takes to do a good job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

PM sent to avoid clogging up post here.
bert


----------



## Seaview

Here's another one of me I plum forgot about, taken in 1885...


----------



## teslabe

Seaview said:


> Here's another one of me I plum forgot about, taken in 1885...


Please don't take this the wrong way, I mean it in a good way. You look, to me at least, like Peter Sellers......:wave:


----------



## Seaview

Yew are not ze first to make zis remerk. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Took a trip to Big Trees State Park on Monday for my lady's B-day...


----------



## Thor1956

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Denis (I think...)
> Steve, they're called encyclopaedia. One I figure out how to load them into the computer I'm hoping to learn something....
> 
> Chris.


Just go to Schoolastic Books and buy the memeory stick version ... it takes up alot less space on the shelf ... more space for models


----------



## Vardor

Thor1956 said:


> Just go to Schoolastic Books and buy the memeory stick version ... it takes up alot less space on the shelf ... more space for models


A wise man surrounds himself with books, cats, and wise women. Memory sticks won't be much good after things fall apart, and a book can still be read by candle light. The memory stick does make a good cat toy though.


----------



## mcdougall

Vardor said:


> A wise man surrounds himself with books, cats, and wise women. Memory sticks won't be much good after things fall apart, and a book can still be read by candle light. The memory stick does make a good cat toy though.


.....or a good Bookmark...
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

model maker said:


> it is isn't it. someone else did that for me a long while ago!
> Last one I promise


And here I thought we really had an astronaut on board!


----------



## abacero

This is me... it was the smallest picture I could find...

It is a pleasure to meet you all guys!


Best regards

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## ERVysther

OK, OK, OK...new guy makes good...

This is the most recent shot I have of myself...


----------



## John P

We need more women-folk here.


----------



## abacero

John P said:


> We need more women-folk here.


Yup....

Any suggestions? volunteers? candidates?  


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## MJB

here I am gentlemen - Michael's the name, don't over use it now. :wave:


----------



## Seaview

Well, you'll always be "that coffee guy" to me, and I STILL love your coffee! :hat:


----------



## mcdougall

Hey MJB...Great picture and I love what you've done with your livingroom :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## crazy mike

Strollin' through the pubs at the local Renn Faire.


----------



## Matthew Green

Mine´s on Facebook. Look under Matthew Green.


----------



## steve123

Nope...gotta post it here...'gotta beg for face book hits elswhere....lol!

Steve


----------



## Steve244

steve123 said:


> Nope...gotta post it here...'gotta beg for face book hits elswhere....lol!
> 
> Steve


Hear Hear! I mean: here!


----------



## John P

Here's from my bi-annual visit to my mother in South Carolina. It's me and Mary, my Mom, my sister, her oldest son and his two kids. I had to composite a couple of photos to get everyone with sane expressions.


----------



## steve123

John, That's you? Remind me to always call you "sir"...lol very handsome family!

I'll send in a "tanned rested and ready" pic of me tomorrow.

Remember folks, we all have to send in as many pics of our selves this year, as "stunt" sent in one day...lots of work but we are tough guys....

Steve


----------



## John P

steve123 said:


> John, That's you? Remind me to always call you "sir"...lol very handsome family!
> 
> I'll send in a "tanned rested and ready" pic of me tomorrow.
> 
> Remember folks, we all have to send in as many pics of our selves this year, as "stunt" sent in one day...lots of work but we are tough guys....
> 
> Steve


I'm the guy on the right. The tall, muscular, dangerous-looking ******* is my nephew.


----------



## Steve244

John P said:


> I'm the guy on the right. The tall, muscular, dangerous-looking ******* is my nephew.


wot? The short guy in the blue shirt?


----------



## John P

That's my _grand_-nephew!


----------



## Ignatz

Hmmm. What a shady lot you all are! Well, I have no pets, no firearms and I don't play a bass, but I do have model kits! Here's what I looked like before the horrible styrene cave-in


----------



## Steve244

that does appear to be pushing the laws of gravity...


----------



## steve123

That's just his Mom's basement....you should see the cool stash at his house......


----------



## Ignatz

That's just one corner of the back porch. You don't want to see what the basement looks like... :freak:


----------



## steve123

So?...Back,...porch,...huh?....not much in the way of walls...then?...maybe just some mosquito netting......Are you a deep sleeper?....lol


Steve


----------



## teslabe

Ignatz said:


> That's just one corner of the back porch. You don't want to see what the basement looks like... :freak:


And I thought I was bad, I'm moving into a two bedroom apartment this weekend to hold all my stuff, but you got me beat by a mile........:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

steve123 said:


> So?...Back,...porch,...huh?....not much in the way of walls...then?...maybe just some mosquito netting......Are you a deep sleeper?....lol
> 
> 
> Steve


So Steve, which night are we doing this?????


----------



## Auroranut

Maybe we should all chip in and buy Ignatz a .45cal.Fender precision that's house trained.... then it can guard his kit stash.... 

Chris.


----------



## Steve244

I'll loan him a guard bird.


----------



## Auroranut

Awwwww, cute!

Chris.


----------



## teslabe

Steve244 said:


> I'll loan him a guard bird.


Hey Steve, look, dinner when we get done......


----------



## steve123

Kent, I'm thinking the bird will keep ignatz up at least three nights,..on the forth night he will be sleepy after eating pheasant..So here's my plan:
We build a large hollow badger,.. you, sir galahad and I will hide inside...


----------



## Steve244

a trojan badger? could work.


----------



## Auroranut

....(cue the sounds of a forest being felled)......

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Ignatz said:


> Hmmm. What a shady lot you all are! Well, I have no pets, no firearms and I don't play a bass, but I do have model kits! *Here's what I looked like before the horrible styrene cave-in*


:lol: That gave me a good laugh this morning :lol:



Ignatz said:


>


I think I saw this pic on the Post Office wall...


----------



## Ductapeforever

What a great time to be a modeler. It has taken the better part of 49 years to realize my boyhood dreams. First, I wanted Jeannie for my very own...check! Next I wanted models of all my favorite Irwin Allen models,...almost there, thanks Frank ,Dave, Gary , Ron and everyone. Sorry, ...gotta run, I have a very playful Jeannie on my hands,... now where's those little blue pills? Eat your heart out Larry Hagman! (Yes the bottle is a first season collectors piece.)


----------



## John P

I can't even get my wife the I Dream of Jeannie T-shirt I bought her!


----------



## ochronosis

Hi from the UK

Simon:wave:


----------



## Steve244

Ductapeforever said:


> What a great time to be a modeler. It has taken the better part of 49 years to realize my boyhood dreams. First, I wanted Jeannie for my very own...check! Next I wanted models of all my favorite Irwin Allen models,...almost there, thanks Frank ,Dave, Gary , Ron and everyone. Sorry, ...gotta run, I have a very playful Jeannie on my hands,... now where's those little blue pills? Eat your heart out Larry Hagman! (Yes the bottle is a first season collectors piece.)


I didn't think Jack Nicholson ever hanged out with Barbara Eden.


----------



## drewid142

OK... I gotta lose some weight... but here's a pic of me at the show!


----------



## teslabe

ochronosis said:


> Hi from the UK
> 
> Simon:wave:


Hi Simon, very nice picture, now I'm feeling very old.....


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> OK... I gotta lose some weight... but here's a pic of me at the show!


Hi Drew, I Bet you had a great time at the show.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad

Taken 3 weeks ago in Georgetown on the famed steps that Burt Dennings and Father Karras met their grisly demise...


----------



## AJ-1701

Ignatz said:


> Hmmm. What a shady lot you all are! Well, I have no pets, no firearms and I don't play a bass, but I do have model kits! Here's what I looked like before the horrible styrene cave-in


OMG thats a dream stash :thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis

teslabe said:


> Hi Simon, very nice picture, now I'm feeling very old.....



Hi teslabe,

Thank you for your kind words Lol.... My wife says that I am 43 going on 60!!


----------



## Jaruemalak

OK, here is a picture of me and my buddy from Japan.











And here is a shot of me going up against a Bond villain... and surviving!


----------



## Steve244

my what a small head you have...


----------



## hal9001

Ductapeforever said:


> Since I've made this place my electronic home, allow me to re-introduce myself. The ghost of Christmas past...and today.



Thank you for you service to our country! God Bless America.


----------



## Jaruemalak

Steve244 said:


> my what a small head you have...


Much smaller after Jaw's "Squeeze job"! I mean, the guy's hands are like a couple hams with fingers! Seriously, he grabs my head, looks at my girlfriend (who was taking the photo) and says, "How is he with pain?" She said, "I'm not sure...." and he says, "OK, when the yellow stuff starts coming out of his ears, let me know and I'll stop squeezing!" True story!


----------



## ochronosis

Wow Jaruemalak,

Cool Pictures! :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## hedorah59

Hi Jaruemalak - That pic with 'Jaws' is great :lol: :thumbsup:

Where did that Godzilla come from?


----------



## MJB

Didn't G come from Japan???


----------



## ochronosis

MJB said:


> Didn't G come from Japan???


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jaruemalak

hedorah59 said:


> Hi Jaruemalak - That pic with 'Jaws' is great :lol: :thumbsup:
> 
> Where did that Godzilla come from?


I was at a Wizard World Comic con in Chicago a few years ago, and they had a group promoting some new Godzilla products coming out. They had this "full-sized" Godzilla suit there, and you could get your photo taken with him, provided you had your own camera. I don't think it was an actual screen-used Godzilla suit, but it was very cool, none the less!


----------



## hedorah59

MJB said:


> Didn't G come from Japan???


Good answer :lol: :lol:


----------



## hedorah59

Jaruemalak said:


> I was at a Wizard World Comic con in Chicago a few years ago, and they had a group promoting some new Godzilla products coming out. They had this "full-sized" Godzilla suit there, and you could get your photo taken with him, provided you had your own camera. I don't think it was an actual screen-used Godzilla suit, but it was very cool, none the less!


Thanks for the info :thumbsup: I've always wanted a 6 foot Godzilla, some day I may actually try to make one...


----------



## Jaruemalak

I've thought about it as well. Would make a good addition to my living room...


----------



## Mitchellmania

I don't have many pics of myself, here's one with some of my buddies:


----------



## kit-junkie

Is that an orb in the background??!


----------



## Mitchellmania

kit-junkie said:


> Is that an orb in the background??!


Just a piece of dust, or my head! lol!
I did see something on that investigation that night though!


----------



## Matthew Green

Regarding the rude individual that said I was trying to get ^hits^ on my Facebook account...Umm...It actually doesn´t work that way. I do NOT get a new car if I have a certain amount of hits on it. In fact there is not hit counter. Since I live in Mexico it is virtually impossible for me to post a pic and post it here. So....CHECK out my facebook profile to see pics of the Monster Cafe and myself. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ochronosis

Mitchellmania said:


> I don't have many pics of myself, here's one with some of my buddies:


Hi Mitchellmania,

Thats a great picture. We get the show over here in the UK and I am a big fan.
Thanks for sharing it :thumbsup:
Simon


----------



## Mitchellmania

Hey, Thanks! Here's me and Dave Tango








I wish I got to meet Kris Williams : (


----------



## Carson Dyle

One of the guys at work snapped this off today and I just had to share it.










Clearly my Finest Hour, lol.


----------



## ochronosis

:lol: That is a clever photo :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## BKSinAZ

*You look like someone I've worked with in Tucson.*



Steve244 said:


> I guess I'm becoming an exhibitionist...


You in Tucson? I know it shows GA, but you got a twin here in Tucson.


----------



## Steve244

nope. GA. at least I _think _so.


----------



## John P

Wha? Who's there?










Took this one yesterday in the command center.


----------



## ochronosis

Wow, what a cool collection of Starships 

Simon


----------



## ChrisW

Ok, I gotta join in the fun...

Here's the Mrs. and myself last Halloween as Mrs. Lovett and Sweeney Todd...the demon barber of Fleet Street!


----------



## Steve244

jeez, marty feldman _and _johnny depp on the same BB!


----------



## John P

Haloween, eh? Okay, here's Belle and Sheriff Woofy:


----------



## falcondesigns

a deadier me............


----------



## bert model maker

John P said:


> Haloween, eh? Okay, here's Belle and Sheriff Woofy:


John, you remind Robert Mitchum in that picture !
Bert


----------



## ChrisW

I'll see your Belle and Sheriff Woofy and raise you an Inga and Herr Doktor!


----------



## JeffG

Me, pondering things!


----------



## John P

model maker said:


> John, you remind Robert Mitchum in that picture !
> Bert


I remind Robert Mitchum of what?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

John P, CDub, I'll call.










RK


----------



## ochronosis

These pictures are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

OK,... Here is one of me a couple of Halloween's ago.....



http://img31.imageshack.us/i/kirk0001qc6.jpg/


----------



## Steve244

Finnegan?


----------



## ochronosis

Hey beatlepaul,

You like accross between Captain Christopher Pike & Jim Carey :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Delete


----------



## sprayray

*Pic of me and Rorschach from the movie Watchmen*

Hey Guys whats up heres a pic of me and Jackie Earley Haley who played vigilante Rorschach from the movie "WATCHMEN" which was awesome !!!!! would be great if Moebius or some other company did some kits on these characters statues and action figures are out do not know if anyone is producing any kits yet , i had Jackie autograph a action figure of himself and the graphic novel of the movie was great meeting him and best of all he lives in my home town of SAN ANTONIO TX !


----------



## ochronosis

Cool picture :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray

Thank you buddy !!!!!!


----------



## AJ-1701

Well I don't get to meet n greet to many celebs down here and this is the closest to fancy dress I get to now  
 

after all one can't be doing models all the time now??? :tongue: The trouble these days though after clawing my way around a cliff it takes a few days longer for the fingers to regain some feeling to hold some brush n glue :drunk:


----------



## Duff Miver

Hey , I want in on this too ! Here I am hangin' with a buddy at a local club. This was a great idea for a thread. I may not post alot, but I lurk here quite often and really enjoy everyone's sence of humor. I never fail to leave here smiling or awestruck by the  works of plastic art we see here on a daily basis. Take Care , Duff


----------



## JGG1701

Best I can do.:tongue:
-Jim


----------



## bert model maker

JGG1701 said:


> Best I can do.:tongue:
> -Jim


SOINTILY


----------



## Knight1966

*Unavoidably detained*

July 1st London UK "You can't run forever"


----------



## Auroranut

Don't ask me why, but I thought with all the new faces here it'd be cool to revive this thread.
Besides, I did it because I could:tongue:.

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Dr. Herb S. Hampton, Ph.D....Rocket Scientist! Steelyeyed Missile Man !


----------



## steve123

I forgot how much fun we had with this post...I'll send in a new pic tomorrow..I shaved my head the other day...really scary..

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Don't ask me why, but I thought with all the new faces here it'd be cool to revive this thread.
> Besides, I did it because I could:tongue:.
> 
> Chris.


What he said 
Denis


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Ok, here you go.

>


----------



## rkoenn

*Just found this thread*

So now that I found it I figured I'd post a picture of my ugly mod. But this one is in a cool setting, the final landing of the shuttle program. I am the guy second from left. This was our runway mechanisms recovery team doing our post-mission measurements and inspections. Also the guy on the far right is retired astronaut Bruce Melnick who requested being added to our team for the final mission. He did help with the work before disappearing to hob knob with the crew.


----------



## John P




----------



## John P

More recent:


----------

